# A timeline of HTCLoggers.apk?



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

So could we figure out when HTC stuck this thing in the Thunderbolt. I talked my dad through uninstalling HTCLoggers tonight only to find it wasn't in his version of BAMF. It's an older version of Sense 3.0 BAMF, and as far as we could tell it wasn't there so I assume he's safe. Did HTC add this into later GB builds, or was it called something else earlier on, which case he's not protected?


----------



## vinylfreak89 (Jun 20, 2011)

Adryn took it out of BAMF when he released it as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I have it in Bamf Forever 1.0.7 (2.11.605.3) so who knows, maybe they did add it in a later build. Which version does your dad have?


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

I didn't take it out (being it was after the fact to be found mailicious).

But BAMF Settings can remove it fine.


----------

